
Markov chains. paul graham's secret revealed - _audakel
https://blog.codinghorror.com/markov-and-you/
======
_audakel
"But Markov chains aren't just useful for automatically generating Paul Graham
essay parodies. They're also quite practical. You might even say Markov chains
are a large part of what powers today's internet. Most remarkably, to me at
least, Markov chains underly Google's trillion dollar PageRank formula:"

